# Peter Ablinger (1959- )



## SeptimalTritone

A polarizing modern composer! Definitely not afraid to pierce and unsettle the mind of the listener, but in the most soulful way.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peter_Ablinger

Both instrumental:

Der Regen, das Glas, das Lachen for 25 instrumentalists (1992)
Augmented Study for 7 violins (2012)
Quadraturen V for orchestra (2000)

and electronic:

Points & views for ensemble, 2 pianos and 2 loudspeakers (2014)
For Electronic Guitar and Tape (2002)
Voices and Piano (a cycle of pieces in progress)


----------



## Guest

Don't know how I missed this, Septimal. 

But I'm enjoying it now. Sweet that Schubert and Ablinger got to go first. I would never have believed that that would happen.

Anyway, back to listening. (I'm up to sechszehn in Points & views right now. Oops. Achtzehn. Neunzehn. Too fast!!)


----------



## ptr

I quite love "Voices and Piano", "Grisailles" and "quadraturen iv („selbstportrait mit berlin“ für ensemble und zuspiel-cd) (1995-98)", have been planing to listen more to his music, may well be time to explore further!

/ptr


----------

